# July trip to Venice



## catchem (Oct 7, 2007)

Just wondering if any Captains from the Venice area would care to speculate on how all the flooding up north will impact the fishing (both offshore and inshore) in mid July. Assuming it quits raining and the water levels start to subside have any of you had any past experiences you can share concerning high water up north. Thanks


----------

